# Synchonizing RTC



## oOiOo (Jun 17, 2022)

Hi all,

For some reasons, my FreeBSD box is start-up every day by BIOS scheduler. But since the RTC does not care about daylight saving time, the start time varies depending on the season.
This is an antique motherboard that does not support "suspend" function.

How RTC can be synchronized from operationg system ( `hwclock` equivalent ).

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2022)

Simplest is to use `ntpdate <timeserver of your choice>` on the command line.

A better solution is just to enable ntpd(8) (or any of the alternative NTP daemons like net/openntpd).


----------



## Andriy (Jun 17, 2022)

FreeBSD periodically updates time in the RTC on its own, you do _not _need to do anything for that (unless you disabled that behavior earlier).
See machdep.rtc_save_period and machdep.disable_rtc_set


----------

